# more 'puter dramas



## Ian.B (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm using my asus --- while the acer is at the doctors again -- and the asus cannot show the ext h/drives even though I get the audio the drivers have been connected
any tips to fix?
the ext h/drives and stick have been used on the 'puter before. Also seems to be a problem with the card reader; but it always been a bit of  a hit and miss thing
I have checked for drivers updates and so on but I'm sure there is something else to do.
 I have an awful feeling I will on the ASUS for awhile so i need to get things working again

Thanks for reading


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 21, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> I'm using my asus --- while the acer is at the doctors again -- and the asus cannot show the ext h/drives even though I get the audio the drivers have been connected
> any tips to fix?
> the ext h/drives and stick have been used on the 'puter before. Also seems to be a problem with the card reader; but it always been a bit of  a hit and miss thing
> I have checked for drivers updates and so on but I'm sure there is something else to do.
> ...


Ian,

First, take a deep breath.  Now take a second deep breath.  That done, type "control panel" into the search box at the lower left of Windows.  Open up the Control Panel and Select "Administrative Tools."  When that window opens, then select the second item on the right, Computer Management.  When that window opens, select the "Disk Management" item.  

Take a screen shot and post it.  of course, the external drives should be plugged in before you start this procedure.

If you have any problems, go as far as possible and post a screen shot.  Then take a bottle of scotch and take two shots.  

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 21, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Then take a bottle of scotch and take two shots.
> 
> Phil


 can we make that RUM!!! --- Thanks; sort of done all that but will into it  again


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 21, 2017)

This as you need phil?


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 22, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> This as you need phil?
> View attachment 10151


Ian,

From this screenshot it's clear that your system is simply not detecting the external drives.  (You did plug in those drives before doing the screenshot.  Right?)\

Just for giggles, if  you plug those external drives into a different system, PC or Mac not important, are they detected?  

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 22, 2017)

yep; plugged in all the time Phil --- seems strange I get the detected audio signals
the acer detected them before it crashed a couple of days ago and all worked fine --- might have it back late tomorrow; possibly the last windows update has caused the big dramas :(
Looking like a disc format and then set up_ all_ the programs_ AGAIN . _
Starting to wish I have heard of On1 which is the_ ONLY_ reason I bought the acer!!

thanks for the help


----------



## AndreasM (Nov 22, 2017)

Well I wouldn't say the external drives are not detected.
I guess we are talking about "Disk 1" and "Disk 2" from the screenshot. Windows even detects the disk sizes 931 GB and 14 GB. The problem is that Windows can't recognize the file system on these disks and therefore can't allocate drive letters, so they don't show up in the Windows Explorer.
My guess would be that the "acer" has a newer Windows version than the "asus" and that these external drives use a file system or some kind of encryption that the older asus doesn't recognize.


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts Andrea -- I will check the windows version when I get the acer back 

One positive thing about a disc failure is we get rid of all the collected  we have only for the "just in case" reason ---- bit of a problem in my shed also


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 23, 2017)

AndreasM said:


> My guess would be that the "acer" has a newer Windows version than the "asus" and that these external drives use a file system or some kind of encryption that the older asus doesn't recognize.


I think you could be right; the ASUS has 1607 version while the ACER has the latest 1709 version; a 3gb download and the one that looks like causing my dramas
Job for early AM so I use the off peak GBs. [20gb peak and 20gb off peak is my Au$50 P/Mth allowance] 

I'm going to count dollars and give a PC a lot of thought -- plus a small lappy for when away . Basic lappies are just not there when it comes to photography


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 24, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> I think you could be right; the ASUS has 1607 version while the ACER has the latest 1709 version; a 3gb download and the one that looks like causing my dramas
> Job for early AM so I use the off peak GBs. [20gb peak and 20gb off peak is my Au$50 P/Mth allowance]
> 
> I'm going to count dollars and give a PC a lot of thought -- plus a small lappy for when away . Basic lappies are just not there when it comes to photography


Ian,

If the external drives are encrypted, the ASUS would still be able to able to recognize the drives and most likely the partitions.  I seriously doubt that the version of Windows 10 is significant.  I also doubt that two hard drives went bad at the same time, unless you dropped both of them hard while they were spinning.

This is a long shot, but do you know anyone who has a Mac?  Can you plug these drives into a Mac to observe the outcome?

Phil Burton


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 24, 2017)

thanks Phil; still early days, however the win 10 update seems to have fixed the asus dramas. The update did not  take all that long and nothing like the 3-4 hours to update the acer, which I have back but still a long way from perfect :(. I was able to back up a few 'important' things last night so much of that worry is over if it crashes totally . Time to read up on re-formatting I think
Thanks for the help AndreasM and Phil; very much appreciated as is the forum


----------

